# NYC July Gathering



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The date for the NYC July Gathering has been narrowed down to either Friday evening, July 26th or Sunday afternoon July 28th. The gathering will be, as has been for the past few months, at JonRich's apartment on West 37th Street in Manhattan.

Discussions on date selection are being held on FaceBook's *NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community* forum - https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/. Please post any date preferences you have in that FaceBook forum.

Updates will follow once the date is confirmed...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Bob thanks for herding us


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I can do either of those days. Friday is preferable though.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like its Friday July 26th.. Starts at 6pm-till 10pm. 

Most of you are already on the list. Any new people PM,or e-mail ([email protected]). 

See you guys Friday.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like Bradley (B-Nice) will be doing a lighting demo! Should be fun! 

Also as always, if you have pix, slideshows, video of your frogs, tanks, whatever you'd like to share.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

This meet will also be kid friendly . So if you have kids, feel free to bring them along . And while we are at it (since the last two meets had dogs) you can bring them along also . No GreatDanes please. Lol


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

And maybe this year, there'll be one on Sunday.... sigh


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry. It was the least popular of the 2 dates. The next Aug meet will be a Sunday for sure! ;-)


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

See you guys at 6pm. Looks like it might be a pretty good turn out .


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Good turn out ! Thanks for coming guys and gals!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for having us. I might be back at your place for the roof top party lol...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Lmao. Yea, it gets a bit wild up there on weekends . Starts at 10am with the tanning sessions , mid day with the brunch/picnic crowd, then the full fledge party at night .


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Jon,

Sorry I bugged out last night without paying for my pizza (too much cabernet franc?). I just PayPal'd you money to cover my share. Hope you get it. 

If there is a next time for pizza, suggest we put out a jar with a "Pizza - $1/slice" on it - more than one person asked me how to pay for the pizza.

Thanks for hosting,
Bob


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Geeze Bob.

BANNED!!!!!!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol @ David


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

And no worries Bob! It was getting old drinking a ton if beers on an empty stomach . Lol 

Looks like it will be Pizza and Beer from now on . Too bad they don't deliver .


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey yall! It's been a while... I'll make it back to your place one day Jon. Schedule is insane right now with this wedding coming up. Just wanted to pop in and say wuttup to all my favorite froggers. Peace


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mordoria said:


> Geeze Bob.
> 
> BANNED!!!!!!


OMG!!! I've been shunned!!! I feel like such an outcast!!! How can I make this up to the NYC Frogger Crew???


----------

